
Show HN: A better way to view Reddit Videos - bogdanteodoru
https://redditvids.com/
======
bynormous
Looks clean and well-designed, congrats on launching it! I thought the search
bar would let me search video titles/subject so was a tad disappointed with
what it actually is (maybe giving it a more specific label will fix my
expectations), but everything else is great.

